# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  کتاب علوم غریبه یک تکنیک بسیار در دسترس و مستقیم است. اگر ما فردی

## manshahr

کتاب علوم غریبه یک تکنیک بسیار در دسترس و مستقیم است. اگر ما فردی هستیم که بتوانیم صحبت کنیم و در عین حال به یک شکل به خدا ایمان داشته باشیم،کتاب علوم غریبه همه پیش شرط ها از قبل برآورده شده است. بنابراین نیازی به تمرکز خوب،کتاب علوم غریبه داشتن اراده قوی، هوش فوق العاده هوشمند یا سایر توانایی های استثنایی نیست. از طرفی نماز، سادگی می خواهد، سادگی. اما همین سادگی است که اغلب برای ما مانع است. آنچه که در واقع برای ما طبیعی‌ترین است، غیرقابل دسترس به نظر می‌رسد، زیرا لایه‌هایی از ایده‌ها، نظرات، نگرش‌ها و نقش‌ها را روی یکدیگر انباشته‌ایم.
جالب است که در لحظاتی که نیاز به دعا به صورت خودجوش در دل ما فوران می کند، ناگهان می توان به راحتی هر آنچه را که تا آن لحظه مهم و مهم به نظر می رسید، کنار گذاشت.کتاب علوم غریبه به عنوان یک قاعده، این لحظات بحرانی است، به دو مفهوم منفی و مثبت، زمانی که ما "در انتهای نیروها" یا "در انتهای نیروها" هستیم یا برعکس، ما سرشار از شادی و قدردانی هستیم که فراتر از امور روزمره است. .
بنابراین لحظه ای از توقف وجود دارد، لحظه ای که الگوهای عمل معمولی ما ناکارآمد، ناکافی و ناتوان از تسخیر تجربه ای است که در درون خود تجربه می کنیم. پس در آغاز نماز لحظه توقف است. اگر خود به خود اینطور نیست، ابتدا باید آن را به صورت درونی برانگیزیم.کتاب علوم غریبه تعدادی از پشتیبانی های خارجی به برانگیختن این حالت کمک می کند. مثلاً اینکه ما مکانی دائمی داریم که مخصوص نماز است و با ورود به آن، ضمیر ناخودآگاه ما این پیام را دریافت می کند که وارد حالت دیگری از عملکرد درونی می شویم. مردم همچنین حرکات خاصی را انجام می دهند، مانند به صلیب کشیدن خود یا پوشیدن لباس های خاص، باز هم همین را پیشنهاد می کنند - حالا من الگوهای رفتاری خود را به تعویق می اندازم و با خدا در تماس هستم.
پس از اینکه عملکرد ساختارهای شخصیت گذرای ما به حالت تعلیق درآمد، ما شروع به باز کردن خود در برابر چیزی می کنیم که فراتر از ما است. منظور من معنای عرفانی این اصطلاح نیست، بلکه صرفاً در رابطه با چیزی خارج از ما، خارج از دایره فهم ماست. همین نگرش -کتاب علوم غریبه که ممکن است چیزی بزرگ‌تر، گسترده‌تر، عمیق‌تر و عاقل‌تر از ما وجود داشته باشد - ما را به ظرفی خالی تبدیل می‌کند که قادر به پذیرش هر چیزی است. ما نباید چیزی را که از طریق دعا به ما می رسد محدود یا به نحوی فیلتر کنیم. این نقش ما نیست. ما فقط گوش می دهیم.
ما خود را از نیاز عمیق روح خود باز می کنیم و به هر چیزی که به ما پیشنهاد می شود نفوذپذیر می شویم. در اینجا باید مراقب ذهن پر سر و صدایی باشیم که افکار خود را به ما می دهد و وانمود می کند که پاسخ های خداست. اما اگر آرزوی درونی به اندازه کافی شعله ور باشد،کتاب علوم غریبه می توانیم به راحتی بر این مانع غلبه کنیم، زیرا هر چیزی که ذهن به طرز ماهرانه ای به ما فشار بیاورد، از نظر درونی رضایت بخش تلقی می شود.
باید با آرزویی شبیه میل تشنه به یک جرعه آب دعا کرد. آسپیراسیون موتور انرژی فرآیند دعا است. به لطف یک مکانیسم مخفی خاص، قدرت آن به طور مستقیم با سرعتی که پاسخ به ما می رسد متناسب است. بدون آن، دعا، همانطور که می گویند، فقط بر لب می ماند. بنابراین انگیزه درونی به اندازه کافی قوی عنصری است که ما را از تمام دام ها و موانع، از جمله دام های خودفریبی، عبور می دهد.
اغلب ممکن است اتفاق بیفتد که دعای خالصانه به ما انگیزه دهد که کاملاً متفاوت از آنچه برای ما معمول است رفتار کنیم یا دیدگاهی کاملاً جدید و بنابراین در ابتدا حتی نگران کننده از زندگی خود به ما بدهد.
بنابراین، اینها پیش شرط های فوری هستند که جوی درونی برای دعا ایجاد می کنند: آرزوهای شدید، توقف عملکرد طبیعی ساختارهای شخصیتی ما، و گشودگی درونی، نفوذپذیری.
نماز.jpgالوهیت
در فرآيند دعا، علاوه بر موضوع مجراي دعا و ارتباط كه گفتار است، شخص مورد خطاب نيز نقش بسزايي دارد. بدون آن دعا نمی توانست ارتباط تلقی شود، یک تک گویی ساده است. ارتباط دعا با معبود یا واقعیت متعالی برای اثربخشی دعا ضروری است.
مهم نیست آموزش نظری ما چقدر عمیق است، چقدر با نمادگرایی مرتبط با خدا آشنا هستیم. فقط توانایی ما برای خطاب به او در دعا ضروری است. واقعا باهاش ​​حرف بزن این توانایی مستلزم اعتقاد به وجود واقعی یک خدای معین است.
پدیده ایمان به قدری پیچیده است که تمام تلاش ها برای تعریف دین و همچنین رشته های بالینی را به چالش می کشد. برای اهداف این سخنرانی، لازم نیست آنچه را که بسیاری از محققین قبل از ما شکست خورده اند، امتحان کنیم. همین بس که مراد از ایمان یک فعل متعالی است. چه مفهومی داره؟ الوهیت، چه خدای پدر باشد و چه یکی از خدایان پانتئون خاور دور، همیشه ذاتاً متعالی است. این «ریشه» در بالاترین تعالی است که هر گونه نامگذاری،کتاب علوم غریبه نامگذاری یا درک را به چالش می کشد. این بدان معناست که اگرچه ممکن است موضوع یک عاطفه درونی خاص شود، اما به قلمرو تجلی تعلق ندارد. به عبارت دیگر، خداوند یکی از اشیای جهان تجلی شده، مانند واقعیت های مادی پیرامون ما نیست، بلکه انرژی نیز هست.، افکار و غیره. این چیزی نیست که بتوانیم به دنبال آن بگردیم، همانطور که به دنبال کلیدهای گمشده یا رابطه با والدین هستیم و در پایان جستجوی خود بیان کنیم که یک واقعیت معین وجود دارد یا نیست. جهان متجلی تجربه ایمان به خدا بسیار بیشتر شبیه تغییر دیدگاه در کل جهان است. یک "تفسیر" متفاوت از واقعیت. درست مانند زمانی که به یک استریوگرام نگاه می کنیم، در ابتدا چیزی جز ترکیبی مبهم از شکل ها نمی بینیم، اما بعد نگاه خود را کمی تغییر می دهیم و ناگهان تصویری متفاوت و کل نگر برایمان آشکار می شود. ما ایمان را یک عمل می نامیم زیرا نگرش درونی ماست. سپس آن را یک عمل متعالی می نامیم، زیرا در واقع بر هیچ تجربه خاصی متکی نیست. در این زمینه عرفای شرقی و غربی از نوعی خلاء، ثانویه و... صحبت می کردند.

اگرچه این یک عمل متعالی است که با وجود همه چیز اتفاق می افتد، اما به این معنا نیست که فقط به اراده ما بستگی دارد، واقعیت دقیقاً برعکس است. این تغییر دیدگاه مستقیماً به سطح آمادگی ما بستگی دارد. در قلب ما، رویدادهای ظریف و فوق العاده پیچیده تکامل معنوی برای مدت بسیار طولانی در جریان بوده است. نوعی تخمیر و بلوغ سیستماتیک که از تمام تجربیات ما تغذیه می شود. برای اینکه این تغییر دیدگاه اتفاق بیفتد، باید بین همه این اتفاقات تطابق نادری وجود داشته باشد، همه چیز باید دقیقاً در زمان مناسب با هم هماهنگ شود. بسیاری از افراد روحانی متقاعد شده اند که این لحظه کار لطف خداوند است.

ایمان با حالت درونی خاصی همراه است که در آن حضور خدا برای ما آشکار می شود. این تجربه‌ای است که می‌توانیم آن را به‌عنوان اثری از واقعیت متعالی در تجربه گذرا توصیف کنیم. با توجه به ماهیت او هرگز نمی توان او را به طور عینی "اثبات" کرد. برای درک تقدس، باید اندام این ادراک، کانون طنین متناظر را در او بیدار کرد. در رابطه با استعلایی، ما به روشی مشابه در رابطه با طیف های رنگی هستیم که از دید ما دور می شوند. ما می دانیم که رنگ ماوراء بنفش و مادون قرمز وجود دارد، اما هرگز آنها را ندیده ایم، حتی اگر گفته می شود در اطراف ما هستند زیرا چشمان ما قادر به گرفتن آنها نیستند. به همین دلیل است که آنها برای ما "وجود" ندارند. با توانایی احساس خدا مشابه است - شما باید دایره ادراک خود را گسترش دهید. این به دلیل پالایش و افزایش فرکانس ارتعاش وجود ما اتفاق خواهد افتاد. دستیابی به خلوص درونی لازم و درجه فعال سازی لازم بالاترین مرکز قدرت وجودمان - ساهاسرارا - که در سطحی ظریف بالای بالای سر قرار دارد، ضروری است. این پالایش چیزی است که می توان با تلاش خود، تمرین تمرینات یوگا، تکنیک های پاکسازی، تمرکز مداوم دائمی بر جنبه های بالاتر به دست آورد. این توانایی درک نه تنها یک موهبت ذاتی افراد خارق العاده است و می توان آن را پرورش داد. در هنگام نماز، همین احساس درونی است که مدام به ما الهام و هدایت می کند، به ما شوق و آرزو می بخشد. با تمرکز مداوم بر جنبه های بالاتر. این توانایی درک نه تنها یک موهبت ذاتی افراد خارق العاده است و می توان آن را پرورش داد.کتاب علوم غریبه در هنگام نماز، همین احساس درونی است که مدام به ما الهام و هدایت می کند، به ما شوق و آرزو می بخشد. با تمرکز مداوم بر جنبه های بالاتر. این توانایی درک نه تنها یک موهبت ذاتی افراد خارق العاده است و می توان آن را پرورش داد. در هنگام نماز، این احساس درونی است که مدام به ما الهام و هدایت می کند، به ما شوق و آرزو می بخشد.

جنبه بسیار مهم دیگری از ایمان وجود دارد که از جمله در نقل قول معروف کتاب مقدس، یعنی متی 17:20 بیان شده است: و هیچ چیز برای شما غیرممکن نخواهد بود.»  از او احساس می کنیم که ایمان نوعی نقطه یا اهرم ثابت ارشمیدس است که به ما امکان می دهد جهان را به حرکت درآوریم. تمام جنبه های زندگی ما در معرض تغییر و تحول دائمی است. حتی سلول های بدن ما به طور منظم تغییر می کنند. در حالی که ایمان ما را با جنبه های تغییرناپذیر و ابدی وارد رابطه می کند. این یکی از سه فضیلت معنوی است که سنت مسیحی از آن صحبت می کند - عشق، امید و ایمان. در درون این تثلیث، نیروی معنوی غیرقابل توقف تحول را نشان می دهدقادر به ریشه کن کردن همه جهل ها و همه رنج هاست.

نماز2.jpgخطاب به دعا ممکن است خدای پدر باشد، برترین جنبه متعالی خدا، که آلفا و امگا هر چیزی است که همه چیز از آن سرچشمه می گیرد و در همه جهات جریان دارد - و سرانجام به سوی او باز می گردد. به ویژه، می تواند به ما کمک کند صلح، آرامش درونی، آشتی را پیدا کنیم. مخاطب دعاها همچنین ممکن است خدایان پانتئون شرقی باشند که نمایانگر جنبه های خاصی از خدای متعال هستند، مانند قدرت های بزرگ کیهانی که بیانگر انرژی های بنیادی مختلف هستند. به عنوان مثال. شفقت، عشق، هماهنگی، نظم و غیره. سپس فضای صمیمی نماز با توجه به خصوصیات خدایی که با آن ارتباط داریم رنگ می شود. مانند نوری که از منشور خاصی عبور می کند و رنگ خاصی می گیرد. آنها می توانند فرشتگان یا دیوها باشند که در شرق به آنها می گویند که بسیار به ما نزدیک هستند و ما به راحتی می توانیم حضور آنها را درک کنیم. در میان آنها، فرشته نگهبان ما، که مسئولیتی جز مراقبت از ما و رشد ما ندارد، برای هر یک از ما موقعیت ممتازی را اشغال می کند. از طریق دعا نیز می‌توانیم به استادان روحانی یا قدیسان متوسل شویم. که هر کدام را می توان به صورت درونی، از طریق انرژی که مخصوص اوست، درک کرد.

در همه این موارد، تنها میزان ارتباط داخلی با موجودیت داده شده تعیین کننده است. درجه و قوت پرستش و محبتی که نسبت به آن احساس می کنیم، زیرا این عاملی است که به نماز نیرو می بخشد. باید سعی کنیم با توجه به تمایلات درونی خود به تدریج با خدایی که به ما نزدیکتر است ارتباط شخصی برقرار کنیم و با جدیت خاصی آن را پرورش دهیم. از سوی دیگر، ما نیز می‌توانیم آزادی عمل داشته باشیم، نه اینکه در برابر «خلاقانه بازی کردن» با دعا مقاومت کنیم.کتاب علوم غریبه مثلاً می‌توانیم به فرشته نگهبان شخص دیگری دعا کنیم تا به ما بیاموزد که آن شخص را همانطور که او دوست دارد دوست داشته باشیم! اعتراف می کنم که مدتی آن را امتحان کردم و نتایج فوق العاده زیبا بود. داشتن حالت درونی یک کودک معصوم و بازی با خدا از طریق دعا و درک پاسخ های او بسیار خوب است.

لو تولستوی نویسنده داستان کوتاه جذابی با درس های پنهان به نام «سه گوشه نشین» و به شرح زیر نوشت:

"در روسیه، در جزیره ای در میان رودخانه ای عظیم، سه گوشه نشین پیر زندگی می کردند. آنها به قدری ساده و خالص بودند که تنها دعایی که می دانستند و اغلب با حرارت می گفتند این بود: "ما سه نفر هستیم، پروردگارا!" تو سه گانه ای پروردگارا، لطفاً به ما رحم کن. شایعاتی در مناطق اطراف پخش شده است که معجزات بزرگی در جزیره رخ می دهد که گوشه نشینان این دعای کوتاه و به ظاهر ساده لوحانه را انجام می دهند. اسقف محلی از سه گوشه نشین و دعای آنها که از نظر او به طرز غیرقابل قبولی ساده بود باخبر شد و تصمیم گرفت از آنها دیدن کند و دعاهای متفق القول شناخته شده و مورد استفاده را به آنها بیاموزد. هنگامی که اسقف به جزیره هرمیت رفت، به آنها گفت که دعای ساده آنها قابل قبول نیست و شایسته خدا نیست و سپس تعدادی از دعاهای سنتی و متعارف را به آنها آموزش داد. اندکی بعد، اسقف جزیره را با کشتی که در آن وارد شد ترک کرد. بعد از مدتی دید همانطور که نور درخشانی به سرعت روی آب به او نزدیک می شود. هنگامی که نور معجزه آسا به اندازه کافی نزدیک شد، در مرکز آن سه راهب را دید که دست در دست هم گرفته بودند و با عجله از امواج فرار می کردند، در تلاشی ظاهری برای رسیدن به قایق اسقف. وقتی به کشتی نزدیک می‌شدند صدا زدند: «حضرت، ما را ببخش، ما دعاهایی را که به ما یاد دادی فراموش کردیم، بنابراین ما عجله کردیم تا به شما برسیم، زیرا می‌خواهیم از شما بخواهیم یک بار دیگر به آنها بگویید! اسقف با حیرت سرش را تکان داد و در حالی که عمیقاً تحت تأثیر این معجزه بزرگ قرار گرفته بود، با فروتنی به آنها گفت: عزیز من، شما می توانید به دعای قدیمی خود ادامه دهید، باید اعتراف کنم که با تمام دعاهایی که به شما گفتم، هرگز در آنچه می توانید موفق شدید!' دست در دست گرفتند و با عجله از امواج فرار کردند، در تلاشی آشکار برای رسیدن به قایق اسقف. وقتی به کشتی نزدیک می‌شدند صدا زدند: «حضرت، ما را ببخش، ما دعاهایی را که به ما یاد دادی فراموش کردیم، بنابراین ما عجله کردیم تا به شما برسیم، زیرا می‌خواهیم از شما بخواهیم یک بار دیگر به آنها بگویید! اسقف با حیرت سرش را تکان داد و در حالی که عمیقاً تحت تأثیر این معجزه بزرگ قرار گرفته بود، با فروتنی به آنها گفت: عزیز من، شما می توانید به دعای قدیمی خود ادامه دهید، باید اعتراف کنم که با تمام دعاهایی که به شما گفتم، هرگز در آنچه می توانید موفق شدید!' دست در دست گرفتند و با عجله از امواج فرار کردند، در تلاشی آشکار برای رسیدن به قایق اسقف. وقتی به کشتی نزدیک می‌شدند صدا زدند: «حضرت، ما را ببخش، ما دعاهایی را که به ما یاد دادی فراموش کردیم، بنابراین ما عجله کردیم تا به شما برسیم، زیرا می‌خواهیم از شما بخواهیم یک بار دیگر به آنها بگویید! اسقف با حیرت سرش را تکان داد و در حالی که عمیقاً تحت تأثیر این معجزه بزرگ قرار گرفته بود، با فروتنی به آنها گفت: عزیز من، شما می توانید به دعای قدیمی خود ادامه دهید، باید اعتراف کنم که با تمام دعاهایی که به شما گفتم، هرگز در آنچه می توانید موفق شدید!'

----------

